
Ask HN: identifiying sketchy/regulated/illegal/high-risk business data - jonstaab
I am in the process of integrating credit card processing for merchants using our POS to run their store. My processor has stipulated as part of the underwriting process that we do due diligence to prevent fraud by analyzing data entered into our system to weed out prohibited business[0].<p>This is more complicated than just blacklisting e.g. &quot;gun&quot;, because that will miss things like &quot;O.F. Mossberg &amp; Sons&quot;, which is a firearm manufacturer. While a lame blacklist will likely do the trick as far as passing due-diligence requirements, I&#x27;m interested in what the &quot;right&quot; solution looks like.<p>TL;DR — is there a service or library that matches input data against sketchy&#x2F;regulated&#x2F;illegal&#x2F;risky businesses?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;why-some-businesses-arent-allowed
======
federiconitidi
I think you are looking for something like middesk.com

